
Mobile operator turns flagship store into Androidland - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/12/mobile-operator-turns-flagship-store-into-androidland.ars
======
nextparadigms
It's about time they started supporting the Android brand so customers can
recognize it. I think it's long overdue. On the other hand now they get to
promote directly their most polished and intuitive Android version so far
(4.0).

I'd like to see some TV commercials with it, too, so they can actually promote
the "Android ecosystem and OS", and not leave it to the manufacturers to
mostly promote their phones and Android as a bullet point in their list of
features. They should learn from how Windows became a brand that everyone can
recognize. Plus, promoting the stock version, will give the manufacturers the
incentive to stay as close to it as possible, so they can take advantage of
the branding done by Google.

While they are at it, maybe they rethink the whole "Android as a toy" theme. I
see no connection whatsoever between Android the OS and Android the logo.
Shouldn't there be one?

